# What size litespeed siena would fit me?



## shitbag (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm considering an 06 Siena, but I will not be able to try it out. I tried a Teramo quite a while back and I think it was a large but I cannot remember. I found the Gunnar 58cm and the Specialized Roubaix 58cm to be just right.

Anyway, I'm exactly 6' tall, but I have a really long torso and shortish legs, my inseam is about 32.5 or so.

Would I fit a large?

TIA

sb


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

What angles, toptube length and headtube length is your current bike? How many specers are you currently using and are you satisfied with your fit on your current bike? Standard or integrated headset on your current bike?

There are many areas to be consdered before even a half guess could be made.


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

I am just about the same size 6' tall 33" inseam . And I run a large size frame . I bought it without riding it also. Between the seatpost and stem you will make it work. It handles quicker than my previous bikes, but not twitchy, great ride ! Good luck !


----------



## shitbag (Sep 14, 2006)

WildBill said:


> I am just about the same size 6' tall 33" inseam . And I run a large size frame . I bought it without riding it also. Between the seatpost and stem you will make it work. It handles quicker than my previous bikes, but not twitchy, great ride ! Good luck !


Thank you sir.


----------

